# Do Not Open Before Xmas (A rant in E Flat Minor.)



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday, the news announced that it was the last day to ship stuff for Christmas delivery. (That's for UPS and Fed Ex ground... by mail was Tuesday.) 

I think that means unless you're in England where they seem to be plentiful (see:The G Scale Mad Forum ) that there will be no domestic 2-6-6-2's by Bachmann until after the holiday. I'm not sure how they got to England, and not here ... but knowing "why" on this kind of question often doesn't help, so I'm not asking.

I admit, this won't change the rising or setting of the sun, and since this was my present to myself, it won't wreck a suprise. And anyone who knows the history of this kind of thing (notably, the K-27) is probably surprised I even noticed.

But, having sworn off "anticipating" some time ago, there was a part of me that was looking forward to it. I guess they have different priorities than I would.

Oh well.

Matthew (OV)

**** UPDATE**** The Bachmann website has now switched to "Shipping NOW" and added a nice layout photo. I'm not sure that changes much of the above, but we'll see.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Just to ask the question: 

Bochman is shipping now. 
1-4 days to your favourite dealer. 
And, the deadline for arrival by Christmas shipping has already passed........ 
If you happen to have one of these Meyers on order, what does your dealer say? 

The units seem to be available elsewhere, but, once again, our Phine Pholks seem to have a different idea about "Christmas Arrival" than we do. 

Of course, as in last year's brand of Fee--------as---------coe, one person probably has the engine prior to, just so they can say "Units Arrived in Customer (no "s") hands before Christmas".


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matthew:

I feel for you. Last year I was waiting and waiting for the Bachmann K. I finally got mine in early January. At the time I thought it was worth the wait, until the wheels spun on the axle and I had to do the shimming. I then wished that I had waited a little longer. 

I'm not waiting this year as the 2-6-6-2 isn't on my wish list. I'm sure it'll be a nice engine, but it's not something that would fit into my railroad. Now if they did a K-28 that's something else!


I hope that when you get it, it was worth the wait and it comes free of defects and controversies.

Chuck N


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 12/18/2008 8:38 AM

I think that means unless you're in England where they seem to be plentiful (see:The G Scale Mad Forum ) that there will be no domestic 2-6-6-2's by Bachmann until after the holiday. I'm not sure how they got to England, and not here ... but knowing "why" on this kind of question often doesn't help, so I'm not asking.


It certainly makes a change for us to get things before you guys Stateside if this is true. Even railroad mags are a month later on the newstands here.

Maybe someone from over here who has or buys one will do a review .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As they say let the first time buyer find the bugs and then go for the next run.







Later RJD


----------

